# where to pigs???



## yxlr8urlife (Sep 7, 2013)

I am thinking about cooking a whole pig for Christmas this year. Does anyone know where I can buy a 60 to 80 pound pig?

Thanks guys
Willie


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Call Kevin at The Butcher Shoppe


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Usually any Asian grocery store that sells butchered meat will be able to help you. Check your local yellow pages on line, call and ask. Ours is running about $3.00/lb. highest this time of year for sucklings.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f51/thanksgiving-feeder-pig-455858/

Posted yesterday
100lber for $100

and 

Publix

yes Publix


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Viet Hoa?*

On cervantes. extremely good


----------

